

How to Turn Your Bathtub Into a Giant iPad - kordless
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/consumer-electronics/audiovideo/how-to-turn-your-bathtub-into-a-giant-ipad

======
kordless
My favorite part: "The elements are all conducted by a master control
computer, which you should be careful not to splash."

